# Lighting themes



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

do any of you use different strength/kelvins of lights to create effects? I have a 96watt 10k bulb in front of 48WATTS OF T5 6000K (GUESS) and it looks really good. it looks so much bright on the back like a cloud is passing over.


----------

